# First Monark Silver King Project



## YoYoRower (Aug 1, 2019)

I'll start with a little disclaimer that I've never done a bike project, so I'm in a whole new world on this one.  I do love my projects and this one starts with an old silver king that's been in the family.  I'm hoping for some real and honest advice or guidance on this project so I don't throw money away but at the same time do it justice and preserve what is a very beautiful bike!

I'll start with a couple of pictures in its original shape as found (I posted a picture on a different thread if it looks familiar)

My goal is to have it as a rider that I could take on some short leisurely trips.  I'm not going for a show queen but as close as I can get to original I would like to get.  

The plans...
Current state of the bike is pieces, seat post, handle bars, crank, everything has been removed.
-Frame - Had plastic bead blasted to remove house paint, it's not terrible but it would take a lot to polish it to original shine (Plan to leave it as is for now)
-Wheels - top priority right now.  Torn down, missing 5-6 spokes, rusty rusty rusty..   I'll add a post after this one specific to them
-Crank - Plan to de-grease, repack bearings and reassemble as is.  Waffling on if I lightly blast and paint it depending on how bad chrome is
-Front fork - Seems in decent shape, spider crack from the locking hole, plan to TIG it up and put it back together.  
-Handlebars - not sure if they are original, they feel like aluminum, not great shape but plan is to clean up and put back on as is. 
-Fenders - beat up bad, going to just hold onto them for now (last priority)


----------



## YoYoRower (Aug 1, 2019)

Wheels..  I need some wisdom on this bag of worms.



Front rim still has some chrome, I tried removing the paint with the old silicone spray and steel wool to start.  it's not pristine but there's chrome.  Lots of rust on the inside by the spoke nipples though, not quite sure if I dare try to sandblast to clean them up a little?  POR15?  Leave it?

Front hub looks like it's aluminum?  Not rusty, non-magnetic and has this AL looking patina to it.

Rear rim is what the pictures are of..  is this a game-over kind of issue?  I've done some work on cars and some auto body and the ambitious part of me says.. could put a thin backer in there and weld it up.  What's traditional approach to this?  I'm guessing it's a goner?  

Rear hub has bad pitting on one side I was planning to blast and just paint it for now.  Rebuild the guts if need but otherwise clean, relube and reassemble.

What is a rear or front wheel worth in original rideable condition?  What is a nicely chromed one worth?  I'm still leaning toward the previous advice of new set of rims and put these on the shelf or even sell them??

Any advice welcome, I'm out of my depth man!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I would not try to repair the rusted through rim. The rest of the bike (minus seat) looks pretty correct. I'd work those fenders and save them. Good luck with the project and keep us posted. v/r Shawn


----------



## John (Aug 1, 2019)

This will be the hardest part. Price will probably hurt the most.


----------



## John (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## OhioJones (Aug 1, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I would not try to repair the rusted through rim. The rest of the bike (minus seat) looks pretty correct. I'd work those fenders and save them. Good luck with the project and keep us posted. v/r Shawn




Couldn't agree more. A rim in that condition is a lost cause. Even if you manage to make it look semi decent, chances are it's not going to be safe to use.
Your fenders are really not that bad. All depending on how far you want to go with the project really. I would definitely use them.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Aug 1, 2019)

Drop center rims (if you want to stay period correct) $75, spokes $50, nipples $50+-, tires $35-125, rim strips and tubes $25+-, chain $25-100, saddle $50-2,500+...yeah, it all adds up.


----------

